# Bangle Guy



## Terredax (Feb 25, 2017)

Has anyone ever ordered from Bangle Guy?

I wanted to try a couple products, but I haven't received a reply to either of my emails. It states they will reply within 24hrs., but it's been a week and I haven't heard from them, at a different email for each time.

Maybe they no longer are in business?


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 26, 2017)

I've ordered from him twice - and very very pleased with the product and service.  However, it has probably been close to a year since I last ordered.  He might be on vacation or something


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's a phone number from the website ... sometimes the old-fashioned ways are best :biggrin:

you can call the office at 970-901-5071 Monday through Friday 9am-5pm Mountain Time


----------



## lorbay (Feb 26, 2017)

I have dealt with them in the past and last year I ordered a few things off the web site and things did not add up for Canadian orderes so I sent a few emails and never got any answers so I am POed with the bangle guy.
Lin


----------



## tomtedesco (Feb 26, 2017)

Ordered from him in the past. quality products, good service.


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 26, 2017)

I ordered from him before, as well.  Agree on quality of products, however, he can be a little slow on filling orders.


----------



## Terredax (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.

I'll see if I hear back from either of the contacts this week, and if I don't, I'll hold off on ordering from them. I don't want to get into a situation.

Does anyone know of an alternate source?


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2017)

Terredax said:


> Does anyone know of an alternate source?



For which product(s)?


----------



## MTViper (Feb 26, 2017)

Terredax said:


> Does anyone know of an alternate source?



PSI offers metal inserts and dyed/stabilized wood and acrylic bangle blanks.  I've used those from Bangle Guy and these also.  The ones from Bangle Guy are a higher quality, but the ones from PSI are very popular.  They turn up nicely.  Here's link for the PSI bangles:  https://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SEARCH&q=bangle


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 26, 2017)

Try Bear Tooth Woods.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 26, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> Try Bear Tooth Woods.


 
Ernie's only showing two sizes of copper and only a couple of each...Hmmm wonder is something is afoot?


----------



## SteveG (Feb 27, 2017)

I sent Eric an email about this issue re Wildwood Designs being mentioned here. I am a former customer who is very satisfied with my past dealings with them. The response from his wife is that he no longer owns the company. So whatever you knew in the past about this company may not be what it is now.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 27, 2017)

SteveG said:


> I sent Eric an email about this issue re Wildwood Designs being mentioned here. I am a former customer who is very satisfied with my past dealings with them. The response from his wife is that he no longer owns the company. So whatever you knew in the past about this company may not be what it is now.



I did the same thing through the Wildwood Designs Facebook page, and got the same information (most likely from the new owner, but I'm not certain of that). I included a link to this thread.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 27, 2017)

I got a message from Heather, who works for High Country Manufacturing (that's the company that bought Wildwood Design.)

She's just created an IAP log on, but the account has to be authorized before she's able to make posts -- once that's done, she'll respond.


----------



## SteveG (Feb 27, 2017)

I heard from Heather also (My Post #12), incorrectly assumed Heather was Eric's wife, but realize she is current employee for the company. We will see where this goes. The only reason I am in this thread is because I have gotten excellent product from the company in the past, and wanted to help Eric out, not realizing he sold the company.


----------



## WildWood Design (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello!  My name is Heather and I am sort of the new Bangle Guy.  I'll clarify.  I work for High Country Manufacturing in Montrose Colorado.  Since the very beginning of WildWood Design HCM has been the manufacturer of the metal components for Eric.  About three years ago I began helping Eric with casting and turning of the bangle blanks as the business was growing too quickly for him to keep up with due to the fact that he also had a very demanding day job.  Last February HCM bought WWD so everything is now under one roof!  HCM is on one side of our building and WWD (me) is on the other.  I am essentially the only worker on the WWD side.  I source, cut, cast, turn and stabilize all of the wood that comes through here.  I do all inventory, shipping, emailing, phone calls, website maintenance, social media, and general customer service. Sometimes, because I am human, an email gets overlooked and for that I do apologize.  Our customers and their needs are very important to me and I don't take it lightly when I feel I have let someone down. 

So just a few things:  

- I am in the shop Monday-Thursday 8:30-4:00 Friday 8:30-1:00  Closed Saturday & Sunday
- Orders that come in before 2:00 almost always ship same day.  Anything later than that goes the next day.
-  I don't keep the phone on me while I am working at my lathe or mill so if you call and don't get an answer please leave a message or send a text.
-  The best way to get updates regarding new items, out of stock items, etc is to follow us on Instagram @wildwood_design or on Facebook WildWood Design.  We also do fun contests and giveaways there!

If you have any questions please let me know and I will check back and answer them! (I'm new to this forum thing so bear with me)  

Cheers!
Heather


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome, Heather.  This is good news.  Looking forward to doing business with you.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome Heather.


----------



## Terredax (Feb 28, 2017)

I also heard back from Heather, and also Rob.
They answered my questions and I am considering an order to try them out.

Thanks to all.


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 1, 2017)

Perhaps it should be the "Bangle Gal"?  Welcome.


----------



## WildWood Design (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2017)

Anything to do with these people or just leaving the "S" off allows you to use that name.


Wildwood Designs


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Mar 1, 2017)

*Welcome*

Welcome Heather. I look forward to working with you.


----------



## WildWood Design (Mar 2, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Anything to do with these people or just leaving the "S" off allows you to use that name.
> 
> 
> Wildwood Designs


No connection.


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 17, 2017)

*Another source?*

Does anyone know of another source for bangle blanks?  Wildwood designs has been out of stock for about a month now.  I have a PM into Heather, who bought it from Eric Goertz, but just curious  if anyone already knows of another source.  I know PSI and Exotics carry acrylic blanks and dyed maple blanks.  I'm interested in the the burl cast with acrylic ones.  Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## SteveG (Oct 18, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> Does anyone know of another source for bangle blanks?  Wildwood designs has been out of stock for about a month now.  I have a PM into Heather, who bought it from Eric Goertz, but just curious  if anyone already knows of another source.  I know PSI and Exotics carry acrylic blanks and dyed maple blanks.  I'm interested in the the burl cast with acrylic ones.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> John



I am a source for all things related to the "Bangle Guy" from a few years back. I purchased a large supply of most of the stuff on the site, intending to add the bangles and rings to my sales display. ***I never got it up and running***  As a result, I have that large inventory available for sale...small or larger orders.  Request you PM me for details. Aloha!


----------

